# Broken glass bottle as ornement?



## GetITCdot

So I saw a tank with a glass bottle, and trouble93 had told me Paul B keeps bottles in his tank for years. 

I want to do something like a broken Sky Vodka bottle. Is there an issue with it being broken and having sharp edges? Should it be the whole bottle? What do i need to do to prep the bottle?


----------



## susankat

You would need to smooth the edges on the broken piece to make sure it won't cut any fish.

To prep it I would boil it a while to get any alcohol out of it and should be fine.


----------



## mk4gti

Its easiest to grind and smooth glass under water. Do it in a tub u will have much better results.


----------



## GetITCdot

what kind of sand paper do i use?


----------



## trouble93

GetITCdot said:


> what kind of sand paper do i use?


Try like a 220 grain


----------



## shanedillon

I would be more worried about the paint on the bottle than cutting a fish those scales are very tough. sand the paint off, and dont worry about alc. you can put vodka in your reef it wont hurt anything. Also sky is not THAT bad a vodka*r2


----------



## snail

trouble93 said:


> Try like a 220 grain


That should do but if you do it under water you'll have to use sandpaper that can be wet, not the normal stuff

If the bottle is left whole make sure there are no fish that can squeeze in and get stuck.


----------



## trouble93

snail said:


> That should do but if you do it under water you'll have to use sandpaper that can be wet, not the normal stuff
> 
> If the bottle is left whole make sure there are no fish that can squeeze in and get stuck.


I own a auto detail shop and every now and then I have to a process called wet sanding 3M makes a sand paper with rubber backing made to get wet. And good point about the trapped fish.


----------



## trouble93

Another thing to think about is water movement. That water becomes trapped as well and that could lead to algae problems down the road. So the broken bottle is not only cool looking but functional.


----------



## GetITCdot

the bottle will be broken and place in high flow area, there is no paint on the bottle other then the words, i will sand the words off. The bottle i a nice blue glass.


----------



## trouble93

GetITCdot said:


> the bottle will be broken and place in high flow area, there is no paint on the bottle other then the words, i will sand the words off. The bottle i a nice blue glass.


As all ways we look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## GetITCdot

just FYI, for anyone planning to do this. When you break the bottle wear eye protection and gloves!!!!! I had eye protection but didn't use gloves because i'm an idiot...and now i have a nice cut on my hand....

Pictures sometime tomorrow


----------



## GetITCdot

GetITCdot said:


> just FYI, for anyone planning to do this. When you break the bottle wear eye protection and gloves!!!!! I had eye protection but didn't use gloves because i'm an idiot...and now i have a nice cut on my hand....
> 
> Pictures sometime tomorrow


of the tank, not my hand


----------



## trouble93

GetITCdot said:


> just FYI, for anyone planning to do this. When you break the bottle wear eye protection and gloves!!!!! I had eye protection but didn't use gloves because i'm an idiot...and now i have a nice cut on my hand....
> 
> Pictures sometime tomorrow


If you rub salt on your cut it will heal faster. LOL


----------



## snail

lol, I'll remember that! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## mk4gti

LOL dont break the bottles just sand the bottom off.


----------



## Goldfish Care

Like everyone else has said, I wouldn't recommend putting any broken glass into a tank. Any fish that have flowing tails or very active fish can tear themselves up. If you really want a broken bottle, you need to polish the glass and smooth the edges. Just like the ocean glass you find on the beach. it's all nice and smooth. A broken sky bottle would look neat with the blue glass. Good point about the water flow and algae growth. never would have thought about that.


----------



## trouble93

Goldfish Care said:


> Like everyone else has said, I wouldn't recommend putting any broken glass into a tank. Any fish that have flowing tails or very active fish can tear themselves up. If you really want a broken bottle, you need to polish the glass and smooth the edges. Just like the ocean glass you find on the beach. it's all nice and smooth. A broken sky bottle would look neat with the blue glass. Good point about the water flow and algae growth. never would have thought about that.


We do our best to help where we can.


----------



## trouble93

I found these and I thought about this post

Sometime in the next few days I have to redo some rock work so I'm going to incorporate these as a fish flow through. I'll post some pics when it's done.


----------



## GetITCdot

Oh i forgot to take a picture and post it! Tonight I will upload pictures


----------

